# WizzTrack re-assembly tips



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

We're looking at re-assembling a Wizztrack,the track's been sitting unused in the back corner of a hobby shop for about a year now.
Has anybody got any tips on re-assembling it.
We're wondering if we should wipe the track joiner slots out with vinegar and maybe brake clean,then apply some rail zip to each key and rail.
Anybody got any Pro's or Con's against trying this.
Open to any and all suggestions on how to put this sucker back together.
Thanks guys


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I would skip the vinegar...
Maybe a folded section of 900 grit sandpaper to clean the joiner slots?
(But don't get to aggressive with the sandpaper...)
Dremel the keys with a wire brush then apply some sort of di-electric grease (or rail-zip) on re-assembly to prevent corrosion at the joints...
Scott


----------

